# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Plugin to notify/tell zMonk when to blind for a molten and grotesque explosion?

## thud

Is there a plugin that can tell you when to blind explosions?

Any help is appreciated.

----------


## bm206

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...istplugin.html

----------


## knight84

Resu/README.md at master . User5981/Resu . GitHub danger plugin

----------


## thud

how do i set up those plugins to notify when to blind the explosion?

----------

